# Are you sure ANYONE can learn?



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would say if you are having fun, youre gonna get it dialed in eventually.


Now go break a leg! (not literally)


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

Never thought about giving up. Just had to admit I got pretty upset after a bad fall, due to the shear pain of it and also the bummer in confidence. Guess my feelings not much different to many people. Got up, forgot about it and moved on again haha.

Maybe a bit off topic to your real concern here. Your $65 season pass is one super deal. A two-day pass for me already exceeds $65. How many slopes does your resort offer?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What is the issue? Catching toe edges? Catching heel edges? 

What kinda board are you riding? Cambered, rockered, some mix of both? What boots?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hopefully its just that early part of the learning curve which im sure it is. Its just like learning other skills you may be frustrated at first but once you get the hang of it a little more your enjoyment will double. Once you get your carving down you wont look back.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

ig88 said:


> Never thought about giving up. Just had to admit I got pretty upset after a bad fall, due to the shear pain of it and also the bummer in confidence. Guess my feelings not much different to many people. Got up, forgot about it and moved on again haha.
> 
> Maybe a bit off topic to your real concern here. Your $65 season pass is one super deal. A two-day pass for me already exceeds $65. How many slopes does your resort offer?


I got the $65 deal because I had already paid for 3 lessons. First lesson was 65, second and third were $50 each. Then today I got he pass for $65. 

It is for China Peak ski resort in California. Not sure of the number of runs. But it can keep my husband and his board buddies busy for the day.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

For pete sakes gang, would somebody who knows what the hell they are doing volunteer to meet up with Jennifer and her hubbya and teach them how to shred?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I actually think it's easier to learn to snowboard on a hill with some slope (most bunny hills I've seen have almost no slope). You do need some speed to be able to get up on your edges and slide...

Have you thought about body armor?!? :laugh: That's not a joke by the way I ride with it all the time.


----------



## BottleOfSause (Jul 16, 2012)

I know this is more money but if you are finding it hard to learn you should get some protective gear if you haven't already got some. Such at impact shorts.
this will give you more confidence and stop you from hurting yourself badly. Allowing you to have more fun learning. don't. give. up.. Thats the easy option


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

jennifer said:


> I got the $65 deal because I had already paid for 3 lessons. First lesson was 65, second and third were $50 each. Then today I got he pass for $65.
> 
> It is for China Peak ski resort in California. Not sure of the number of runs. But it can keep my husband and his board buddies busy for the day.


Thanks. Very interesting how you got your $65 pass after 3 lessons. Makes me wonder if you know the management people to get the unbeatable deal. I am already envying haha.

China Peak ...... in California ...... very intriguing. Is it a Chinese facility?


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I actually think it's easier to learn to snowboard on a hill with some slope (most bunny hills I've seen have almost no slope). You do need some speed to be able to get up on your edges and slide...
> 
> Have you thought about body armor?!? :laugh: That's not a joke by the way I ride with it all the time.[/QUOTE
> 
> Didn't know Eurocarvers wear body armour. I think you wear it to keep all the ladies at bay.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Argo said:


> What is the issue? Catching toe edges? Catching heel edges?
> 
> What kinda board are you riding? Cambered, rockered, some mix of both? What boots?


I think the issue is honestly my lack of coordination. I have lost about 120 pounds in the past 5 months, I am still learning my body and figuring out how it all works...if that makes any sense. 

I started with Burton Moto boots that I bought, then switched to a pair of Sims Omen boots. The burton boots were a nightmare. I couldnt even finish the lesson. I had to stop and then restart the lesson a half hour later. I have a pair of Union flite bindings, and am riding an M3 board I got at big5. I will get a better board if I ever make it off the bunny hill. According to the website it is a true twin reverse camber. I am 5'3, it is a 150 board.....because according to all the websites and the people at the stores we went to I needed a longer board to accomidate the fact that I am still overweight for my height. (not for long! Still losing quickly) 

When I catch an edge it is usually the front. Honestly it is the helicopter spinning that freaks me out....and those falls always hurt.


----------



## redecocav (Jan 11, 2013)

Not to sound like the asshole but how much do you weight now? Also my wife had the same problem with helicopter spin, found out she was putting to much weight on her rear leg.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

i thought snowboarding was stupid the first few times i went. Im a big dude 6'2 260 and gravity is a bitch, in a matter of days i had a bruised tailbone and a beaten up body considered quitting but i was hooked. You just gotta stick it out, physically snowboarding was as rough as playing rugby so yea its normal to get beaten up in the beginning.


----------



## lilpea (Dec 18, 2011)

It will get better I assure you. I am a non-adventurous chick who first saw snow and hopped on a board at the age of 30. First day I cried on the slope. Now 5 years later I am hooked, I love it. 
First things you must do, absolutely if not already - helmet, wristguards and knee protectors. Not expensive, don't go all high-end and flash names, you should be able to get all that for 100 bucks or less. You'll lose the knee protectors after a while (the cheapest and best are the volleyball type ones, you don't need hard shell), I found after about 3 weeks I stopped falling on my front and tended to skid on my bum. 
I am also 5'3 (130 lb) and I started on a 148cm board. Now I am on 144cm and I find it MUCH easier. Prob the board is a wee bit big but it won't be the dealbreaker, you can upgrade in a couple years. Changing to a rocker also made a big difference - it vastly reduces the edge-catching.
Finally, practise, practise, practise. Go for shorter sessions more frequently eg 3 hours as then you're not going to be too tired, tired causes mistakes and falls. Don't compare yourself to the boys - we girls are naturally more cautious, you'll improve your speed after you have got the basics down. Keep us up to date on your progress!


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Jennifer - if you ever got a chance to come to Snow Summit in Big Bear I'd meet up with you and we can share war stories. 

I second the protective gear. My husband hit his head falling on the snowboard so he got a helmet, when I started snowboarded he told me I HAD to wear one. He fell and sprained his wrist that took forever to heal - so then he got wristguards and made me wear them. 

When I started I fell four times in the exact same spot on my butt bone and got a hematoma - I self diagnosed myself but was not sure if it would go away by itself or if it should be drained I went to the doctor, sure enough, hematoma and she said to wear padding. So, I went out and got the padded butt shorts and that REALLY helped. I also had knee pads when started and that helped to when catching and edge and falling forward.

I started really slow - my biggest fear was I wanted to be able to be in control all the time so I spent a lot of time falling leave so that I could be in control and stop myself when needed. Everyone here feels that learning falling leaf is bad amd will impede your learning, but it made me feel safer that I was never out of control and could stop no matter what came in front of me. I fell a lot trying to go from my heelside my toeside and it was very scary for me. 

Each time we came to the resort I would only board about 1- 1/2 hours before I was exhausted and would go back to our condo and try again in the afternoon for about an hour. When I felt like I was making some progress I ended on a good note! I started Thanksgiving Weekend 2010 and we came up to the resort every weekend and I worked on snowboarding for about 2-3 hours Saturday and 2-3 hours Sunday. By February I could toe/heel side down the green run pretty confidently and we took our first trip to Copper Mountain March and I loved it. 

Best advise, if you are tired or exhausted - stop for the day. Otherwise, pick one thing to work on each day until you feel confident. 

I also started on a cambered board and I did catch edges and fall alot. I got a flat 5% rocker board and I really progressed on that board. Getting a board like that may help you. I didn't fall as often, but you still can catch an edge if you aren't careful. I saw a kid fall in front of me and was so focused on him falling I wasn't paying attention to my own riding and caught a front edge and did a faceplant! Hang in there!


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Jennifer, sorry you had a bad day. Hang in there, at a certain point everything will click for you. You have to tune out people who say they never took a lesson, were carving by the second day, blah blah blah. While it certainly may be true, it is not the norm, and everyone progresses at their own pace anyway. And for all you know, maybe they were ruddering their back leg while going down a blue on their first day, or maybe they said that they bombed a black run but really they're an unguided missile and don't know how to link turns. 

Lots of good advice already given on this thread re. protective gear, steeper runs can be easier than flat greens (and less painful when you fall, because you slide instead of landing smack on your a$$), getting your gear dialed in, etc.

I would add: 
--If you can, take some martial arts classes and learn to fall properly. At least practice ragdoll-ing so your body is relaxed when it hits the ground.
--Try to ride on days after a storm when you know there is soft snow. Hardpack is not your friend--at least not for now.

Keep working at it! When everything finally clicks, snowboarding is so worth all the effort.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

So you had a lesson? What did your instructor say about your equipment? Normally if someone takes an extended amount of time to control sideslipping you can attribute it to equipment, ranging from binding setup, loose/poor fitting boots or an inappropriate snowboard. 

My advice is to rent a board for a day, take a lesson and see how it goes. 

Good luck, and props to you for trying to lose some weight.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

MGD81 said:


> So you had a lesson? What did your instructor say about your equipment? Normally if someone takes an extended amount of time to control sideslipping you can attribute it to equipment, ranging from binding setup, loose/poor fitting boots or an inappropriate snowboard.
> 
> My advice is to rent a board for a day, take a lesson and see how it goes.
> 
> Good luck, and props to you for trying to lose some weight.


All 3 instructors I worked with thought the equipement was fine. They just told me I was taking longer to progress but was still doing well. I did rent a board for a while on my third day/lesson. It was not any better, and in fact worse in some ways. 

I am not "trying" to lose weight. I am losing weight. I have lost 120 pounds so far. I am feeling great, and would seriously rather eat a bullet than go back to where I was. 

I have done 3 lessons already...and am feeling like until I can master the things that were taught to me at those 3 lessons I am just burning money to have someone stand around and watch me fall. Once I can actually link some turns and make it town a hill (even a small hill) without ending up on my behind or my face I plan on spending some serious cash on private lessons to help me progress.....also to show me how to get on and off an actual ski lift. The big bunny hills just have moving carpets.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Get off the bunny hill. Seriously. I know it's scary but my biggest falls have been on bunny hills. No slope so you catch edges easier. No slope so you fall more directly onto the ground. Fall on a black and you just keep sliding but the angle is easier on the body. Not saying go to a black. But find something with a little pitch.

Also, if your boots are not perfectly snug, when you're sliding down the bunny slope you think you've lifted your edge but with heel lift it doesn't go up as much as you think it has, and bam edge caught.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Speed is your friend, newbs often over exaggerate the motion/mechanics due to a lack of speed. Have some one explain and show you the mechanics of the board/body interaction so that you can visualize it and then when on the chair have them point out folks that are riding with proper form. Hang in there...pain is just weaknes or stupidity leaving the body.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...



1. Yes, many's the time I felt like giving up and sticking to skiing. Glad I didn't though :yahoo:

2. Body armor is your friend, impact shorts at the very least

3. You WILL get beyond the hard takedowns, and then the progression and fun quickly accelerates

Hang in there!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Didn't know Eurocarvers wear body armour. I think you wear it to keep all the ladies at bay.


I actually rode with a group of euro carvers at Nakiska yesterday. Fun but I would get bored stiff only carving...

You're wrong, the armour attracts the ladies!!! :yahoo: Shows them how badass I am! lol


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I think the issue is honestly my lack of coordination. I have lost about 120 pounds in the past 5 months, I am still learning my body and figuring out how it all works...if that makes any sense.
> 
> I started with Burton Moto boots that I bought, then switched to a pair of Sims Omen boots. The burton boots were a nightmare. I couldnt even finish the lesson. I had to stop and then restart the lesson a half hour later. I have a pair of Union flite bindings, and am riding an M3 board I got at big5. I will get a better board if I ever make it off the bunny hill. According to the website it is a true twin reverse camber. I am 5'3, it is a 150 board.....because according to all the websites and the people at the stores we went to I needed a longer board to accomidate the fact that I am still overweight for my height. (not for long! Still losing quickly)
> 
> When I catch an edge it is usually the front. Honestly it is the helicopter spinning that freaks me out....and those falls always hurt.


Does anyone else here think that the "reverse camber" might be a big part of the issue? I mean jennifer has mentioned some real issues with boot fit problems,.. so if she's getting more than just a _little_ heel lift, as was mentioned earlier,..

Wouldn't it be _THAT_ much more difficult to engage her toe edge without biffing? I had that issue in the rental boots for my first few times out!! I'd lean,.. and lean some more,.. and a little more, without the board turning, (biting, carving to engage) then the board would go sideways, and WHAM!! Wouldn't that kind of difficulty initiating her turns, be harder with a RC deck,.. especially at slower speeds?

I't also seems to me that the "helicopter" spins, could get more pronounced with a reverse camber deck if a newb has less than proper weight distribution or technique!! Any validity to this notion? I learned on a regular cambered board! I rode the "back seat" & caught lots of edges sure,.. but I wasn't spinning uncontrollably down the bunny hills!!

Vet's,.. help me out! Am I way off in my thinking here? She obviously _really_ wants to get this, but damn,.. as clumsy and uncoordinated as _*I*_ am,.. I wan't bruised up like she's describing!! I'd really like to help if I can, and being closer to my first few rides (...and falls) than some of the Vet's,.. maybe I'm still more acutely aware of those sketchy first few rides & hard falls!

But I also know,.. I don't know all that much about the sport! So I don't want to make some flat out statement that makes things worse for her! 

It's just that when she mentioned "Reverse Cambered Board" these questions immediately sprung to mind for me! :dunno:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jennifer said:


> I think the issue is honestly my lack of coordination. I have lost about 120 pounds in the past 5 months, I am still learning my body and figuring out how it all works...if that makes any sense.


Jennifer, I'm confident that you have figured out your problems with snowboarding in that line above.

Lost 120 pounds in 5 months? My dear, you are learning your new body while you try to learn snowboarding. Absolutely you are getting used to controlling your muscles/joints in a different way from what you are used to. If you are still losing weight, your strength is probably not as high as it might be otherwise.

You've received alot of good advice in this thread. If you're fed up spending money on lessons for the instructor to watch you fall, Snowolf has kindly provided links to his online lessons. Use those and ride by yourself for a bit, or find another newbie on the hill to ride with you. DEFINITELY get some padded shorts (Skeletools and Azzpadz seem to be favoured by Forum members) and wrist guards. And yes, I would get off the bunny hill in favour of a moderate green run to at least make side slipping easier.

But don't give up. Once you get used to your new body, I'm sure you will enjoy using it in such a fun sport!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

great thread. 
Take up Snowolfs offer is my advice. In addition have your husband video tape you on the bunny hill to send to Snowolf. This can give him the visual he may need to spot your problems or make constructive suggestions.

On the body issue, congratulations on making or progressing on a goal you have set. I somewhat disagree with the clumsy part, only somewhat. Boarding is also about balance and small movements. When starting some people make large harsh movements to turn and this can hurt you as well. Just an observation of my experiences, others may disagree and I may be wrong but its what I have observed.

It took me 3 full days to be able to ride the gentle greens at our small hill. So don't feel alone in slow progression. Everyone learns at a different and individual pace. I and many of us look forward to seeing you progress. I love seeing families that ride together. I love riding with my kids, I wish my wife would ride but I know that is not and will not happen. My daugther may start soon as well so lots of father-kid time when this does happen.

Stick with it and work with Snowolf, I think you will be very happy with the results and enjoy your time riding.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Jennifer, I'm confident that you have figured out your problems with snowboarding in that line above.
> 
> Lost 120 pounds in 5 months? My dear, you are learning your new body while you try to learn snowboarding. Absolutely you are getting used to controlling your muscles/joints in a different way from what you are used to. If you are still losing weight, your strength is probably not as high as it might be otherwise.
> 
> ...


I agree with this^ do not give up. I almost did when i was learning cuz i was tired of eating it, but it became a challenge for me and i wanted to know if i can snowboard. protective gears is a must have. I have to admit though, i never took a lesson but i did watch a lot of snowolf's vids,ask for advices on this forum, snow addiction(SA), and other random vids. kindda learned how to do toeside turn with some helicopter spins:laugh: on the bunny hill. But what helped me was getting off the bunny hill on to a mild green run where i can actually have more room to turn. It is intimidating at first but you have to focus on what you need to do. lastly as someone mentioned, when you get tired take a breather. Patience and Willpower(which you already have) is the key here, then it will click on like a light bulb. once it does, the fun begins:yahoo:
btw, reverse cambered boards does make it easier to do spins, LOL!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Jennifer,

I thought about giving up, ecspecially after I broke my tailbone. Thinking to myself "what the hell am I doing here? Maybe I should try stick to tubing or skiing". I've never been as bruised up as you though, but have been in alot of pain my first week riding. 

Keep up your attitude and you'll get through it! I'm still on green/blues mostly, but I agree with trying to get off the bunny hill onto a green. I couldn't do jack on a bunny hill except go staright down to gain some sort of speed and by the time i was ready to do a turn I'd be at the botton. I was scared at first, but honestly it was alot of fun, even with some falls! Remember to stretch before and after, and hit up a hot tub... or a hot bath with some epsom salts?

I would also agree with purchasing protective gear. Since I fall mostly on my butt and have already broken it, I bought Azzpad, and a helmet. Seriously worth it. A little uncomfortable at first with azzpad but you dont notice it, and it barely hurts when I fall. 

I took a hard takedown on ice right on my butt, and these kids just looked at me all astounded asking "how'd you get up so fast"... I just got up and kept going  Protective gear really helps your confidence since you wont worry so much about injury.

Good luck on your progression!


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

jennifer said:


> All 3 instructors I worked with thought the equipement was fine. They just told me I was taking longer to progress but was still doing well. I did rent a board for a while on my third day/lesson. It was not any better, and in fact worse in some ways.
> 
> I am not "trying" to lose weight. I am losing weight. I have lost 120 pounds so far. I am feeling great, and would seriously rather eat a bullet than go back to where I was.
> 
> I have done 3 lessons already...and am feeling like until I can master the things that were taught to me at those 3 lessons I am just burning money to have someone stand around and watch me fall. Once I can actually link some turns and make it town a hill (even a small hill) without ending up on my behind or my face I plan on spending some serious cash on private lessons to help me progress.....also to show me how to get on and off an actual ski lift. The big bunny hills just have moving carpets.


If you've done 3 lessons and your still falling and helicoptering uncontrollably I'd probably start to question the intelligence of whoever is giving you lessons.

Have you checked out the beginner videos from snowolf?
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-snowboard-coaching/4480-snowboard-lessons-video.html

Snow professor also has some good stuff
First snowboard lesson


If you can post video of yourself riding that will help some of the experts on here diagnose your problems and get you shredding quickly.


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...



This is my first post but I have been lurking for a year. Great site!! Just about everything I know about snowboarding I learned here. I started snowboarding one year ago when I was 44 years old. I was 40 pounds over weight and hadn't exercised in 20 years. I grew up skateboarding in the 70's but had no experience with snow sports. I always really wanted to snowboard because I was a skateboarder but I never had the opportunity. My 4 kids got snowboards last year and they wanted me to go. At the time my kids were 14, 13, 10, and 6 so it was a good opportunity for me to fall down with them. I had heard the horror stories from my 13 year old son who is very athletic just killing himself and failing so I was a little nervous. 

My two first trips to the "bunny hills" at our local hill were brutal. I was totally out of shape and very worried about getting injured because I am the sole provider. My wife was terrified I was going to kill myself. My first real run where I got serious speed I caught an edge at the bottom of the hill and landed on my chest. I got the wind knocked out of me and had a bruise the size of a softball on my sternum. My kids thought I was going to die. 

Here are some of my recommendations:

-Make sure you really want to do this badly. I would have never been able to push through the pain and difficulty of being out of shape but I REALLY wanted to snowboard.

-Trust and understand what your boots, bindings and board are built to do. I have never been involved with an activity where the equipment plays such a critical role. Each component is designed in a certain way to assist you in riding your board.

-Watch Snow Wolf's videos. I learned how to snowboard from his videos and now is a perfect time to watch them. You have been out there a few times and his advice will make more sense now.

-Get protective equipment. The older we get the more consequences there are to falling. Get hip, knee and rear pads. This will allow you to take the risks you need to learn with less fear of pain. This year I also purchased the Level Super Pipe Gloves with the bio-metric wrist support. These are amazing and excellent for avoiding wrist injuries. My wrist hurt for 6 months after the season last year. They were the first thing I bought this year. The first time I wore them my confidence improved. 

-Take a break and lay off the lessons. I have noticed when you are trying to learn something new, at the point when it is the worst you are about to have a break through. Oftentimes if you take a week off and you come back to the activity you make more progress. Lessons are great but there is nothing harder than trying to do something and failing in front of someone else. Go to the hill by yourself and just work on specific points to improve. Don't over think. Don't try to get too technical. 

-It is going to hurt!! Before I started snowboarding I asked a few of my friends who had kids if they ever snowboarded. These guys were all in great shape and worked out regularly. Everyone of them told me don't do it. They said it hurt more than anything they have ever done and they would never get on a board again. It hurts to walk in the boots when you start, falling hurts and your pride hurts. Your body will adapt and it will stop hurting. 

-If you are working out keeping doing it. I snowboarded 10 times in 2 months last year. This was my exercise and I was losing weight. I was also building stamina. The more tired you are the harder it is to execute while on your board. I realized when I got tired I would start making mistakes that I made on my first runs ever. I was afraid of injury so I would stop immediately. The more in shape you get the easier it is to ride. I realized it is hard to balance when you have a fat gut hanging in front of you. During the summer I started biking and this has improved my stamina greatly on my board this year.

Once you carve your first run it will all be worth it and you won't be able to stop. So don't give up now if you really want to snowboard. I would agree with other posts on this sight that 8-10 times on the hill is when things start to click. Good luck!!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> Very few people really are in a position to be unable to learn to snowboard and that is usually do to either being seriously out of shape or a physical disability. Many of us did go through frustration in our first few days of learning to ride so that is quite normal. I never really considered giving up on but I will say that there was more than one occasion where I became so angry that I threw my board into the woods only to have to wade through snow to get it when I cooled off.....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your response. I am feeling much better about things today (although quite sore, lol). I watched the videos and will definatly be trying some things when we go back up next weekend. 

My lessons started with one foot strapped in, just skating along. Also being able to climb up the hill with board strapped to one foot. Next lesson was getting on the carpet lift and getting both feet in. Learning basic heelside and toeside turns. Ended lesson with heelside falling leaf. Lesson 3 was a disaster and a half. Went to the larger bunny hill. Instructor still had me on falling leaf because I was having such a hard time with it. But he was standing directly 2 feet in front of me the whole time, and I found it hard to work like that. I think I just had a hard time with his teaching style. Things like he would say "look that way" or "other side". What other side??? I really needed him to say left or right or down hill or uphill or front foot/back foot...something that had some sort of context and made some sort of sense without me taking precious time to figure it out. I also had no speed control and as I got going faster I would suddenly get scared and everything I had learned would go out the window. I would panic and end up falling. I would assume that over time there would be some auto muscle memory so even if you got going too fast your body would respond as you had trained it to respond...but I do not yet have that. So when a little high speed panic sets in my mind goes blank and I can not get my body to move in a way that is at all helpful to the situation.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

jennifer said:


> But he was standing directly 2 feet in front of me the whole time, and I found it hard to work like that. I think I just had a hard time with his teaching style.





Snowolf said:


> The instructor was probably not a bad guy, just maybe not experienced as a teacher. Good coaching is 90% people skills and 10% riding skills.



I'll just add a quick comment about the instructing.

Think of the instructor as your employee. You are the one paying for him to be there. If there is something you don't like or understand, then say so. He works for you.

My profession requires me to attend schooling annually. The company spends thousands of dollars per employee, per session every year. If there is something I have a problem with, I speak up. If that particular instructor can't help, then I will find someone else who can. Sometimes the instructor and I just don't get along for whatever reason. End result, I find another instructor that is more beneficial to me.

This is your time and money that you are spending. If you don't like the instructor's teaching style, then find someone else. Like Snowolf stated, the vast majority of teaching doesn't involve the actual subject matter.


Good luck and keep at it. 

ccasion14:


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

Leaning to snowboard at age 36 was far and away the most frustrating thing I have ever done. Many tears were shed! Trips to First Aid, Urgent Care and the ER were all part of my learning curve. I think I took 6 lessons total, and I was still a disaster. I got pissed and determined that snowboarding was not going to beat me. Now I LOVE it!

I will never forget one day my first season when I got stuck on a flat and had to unstrap and skate. I was so frustrated, cursing, on the verge of tears and this kid went gliding by me and said "it gets better". It really does. We all progress at our own pace so don't hold yourself to anyone else's standards. Just be patient and kind to yourself and if you are determined to get it done, you will!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

stealthyc said:


> Leaning to snowboard at age 36 was far and away the most frustrating thing I have ever done. Many tears were shed! Trips to First Aid, Urgent Care and the ER were all part of my learning curve. I think I took 6 lessons total, and I was still a disaster. I got pissed and determined that snowboarding was not going to beat me. Now I LOVE it!
> 
> I will never forget one day my first season when I got stuck on a flat and had to unstrap and skate. I was so frustrated, cursing, on the verge of tears and this kid went gliding by me and said "it gets better". It really does. We all progress at our own pace so don't hold yourself to anyone else's standards. Just be patient and kind to yourself and if you are determined to get it done, you will!


Thank you so much! I am so glad to know I am not alone. I do love it, but it sure does have its frustrating moments.  I plan on taking a few more lessons. Might even do one when we head to Tahoe the first week of Feb.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's another tip. When trying to achieve your goals for the day I would say relax. Maybe don't 'try too hard'. It was probably after my 5th or 6th trip that I realized that I wasn't trying way way too hard to turn. Like all my moves were exaggerated. 

It definitely does get better! And great job on the weight loss! My first time I was sweating and so out of breath from trying to snowboard. And that was on the bunny hill. Keep it simple on your head and make subtle movements and really try to 'feel' what's going on instead of getting so focused on all the technical stuff.

Good Luck and Have Fun! Keep us updated!


----------



## ankkassa (Sep 25, 2012)

im going to calli in a couple weeks if my anti snowboard cousins are willing to drop me there im willing to help you for a hour or something and if your hubby shreds why doesnt he just teach or help you out?


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

ankkassa said:


> im going to calli in a couple weeks if my anti snowboard cousins are willing to drop me there im willing to help you for a hour or something and if your hubby shreds why doesnt he just teach or help you out?


My husband is not so good with the teaching. lol Love him to death, but I knew that if I let him play instructor I would wind up wanting to throttle him.  

He also learned when he was a teenager, and he says he finds it hard to explain how to do things. He just "feels" it, and doesnt know how to break it all down into a lesson or anything really helpful.


----------



## ToKwik (Jan 5, 2011)

ankkassa said:


> ... and if your hubby shreds why doesnt he just teach or help you out?


I'd stick with the lessons for now. It can add more stress to your learning having the significant other there. 

Once you are comfortable with the basics, then enjoy the slopes together.

Just my opinion.

And it does get so much better and easier. Don't forget that you are out there to have fun.

:yahoo:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

jennifer said:


> My husband is not so good with the teaching. lol Love him to death, but I knew that if I let him play instructor I would wind up wanting to throttle him.
> 
> He also learned when he was a teenager, and he says he finds it hard to explain how to do things. He just "feels" it, and doesnt know how to break it all down into a lesson or anything really helpful.


Yeah, don't let your husband teach you, that one of the biggest fights I've had my girlfriend. I have no patience and when I'm at the resort, I want to ride not stand around and try to teach my girlfriend. I'll gladly pay for lessons to avoid that. 

She can make it down blues without falling now. None the less I still hate going with her, she's to slow and gets irritated when I don't wait for her or I tell her I'll meet her somewhere. I'm a terrible boyfriend.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Yeah, don't let your husband teach you, that one of the biggest fights I've had my girlfriend. I have no patience and when I'm at the resort, I want to ride not stand around and try to teach my girlfriend. I'll gladly pay for lessons to avoid that.
> 
> She can make it down blues without falling now. None the less I still hate going with her, she's to slow and gets irritated when I don't wait for her or I tell her I'll meet her somewhere. I'm a terrible boyfriend.


My husband spends most of his time on single and double black diamonds. I dont know if I will ever get to the point of being comfortable doing that...but I certianly dont see it anywhere in the near future. He does his thing, I do mine...we meet for lunch. When I am doing a lesson he does have to stay on the easy terrain with my daughter (she is 7 and she loves to ski!). But otherwise I dont expect him to hang out with us when he could be up having fun.  It would be nice when I get to do an actual run instead of the bunny hill if he would do 1 run with me every now and then though.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

as you progress I'm sure that hubby will spend more time riding with you.

to the point of him teaching you, you are already doing the correct thing by taking lessons from an instructor. I constantly see boyfriends teaching girlfriends and the absolute fear in there eyes along with tears. Or the macho guy teaching his buddy to just crash, get up and crash and repeat. I swear half of them must be drunk off their ass's ahahahaha

It will come and you will enjoy the sport more than you currently are. Keep at it, ask questions of the instructors and forum members. Tons of knowledgeable people here as you already know.


----------



## retsam (Dec 25, 2012)

jennifer said:


> My husband spends most of his time on single and double black diamonds. I dont know if I will ever get to the point of being comfortable doing that...but I certianly dont see it anywhere in the near future. He does his thing, I do mine...we meet for lunch. When I am doing a lesson he does have to stay on the easy terrain with my daughter (she is 7 and she loves to ski!). But otherwise I dont expect him to hang out with us when he could be up having fun.  It would be nice when I get to do an actual run instead of the bunny hill if he would do 1 run with me every now and then though.


If you keep at it, I can say for sure that you will be able to make it down a black diamond. It looks worse than it actually is once you know how to link turns and control yourself. I used to fear the black diamonds until my friends forced me down one. I never thought I would make it either but now its nothing to me. Just keep at it, keep your knees bent and ride the board. Dont let the board ride you! . One day it will click and you will wonder what the hell you were doing this whole time! .


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> ...... I have no patience and when I'm at the resort, I want to ride not stand around and try to teach my girlfriend. I'll gladly pay for lessons to avoid that ......


But she will eventually stop taking lessons one day. I am sure there will still be too much of a skill gap between you and her. What then? Ride together or separately?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

ig88 said:


> But she will eventually stop taking lessons one day. I am sure there will still be too much of a skill gap between you and her. What then? Ride together or separately?


I'll ride a couple runs with her when she goes, I always try to get her to bring some friends from her work that she can ride with. Give me a little credit, damn! I mostly ride alone or with a couple buddies, she only goes every other weekend or so.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I usually recommend reverse camber boards for absolute beginners looking to buy, and if you were renting, I would have put you on a board shorter than 150 (145 maybe) but shortly after making progress the 150 would be better.

Based on your description of twirling around, it seems you already have identified your general problem. You need to figure out how your body works and learn how your bodily motions translate to the snowboard and your motion down the hill.

When I am teaching, and I see someone twirling down the hill, it actually shows they have a good center of balance, but they just need to apply it correctly! To be honest, that is usually the point that I grab their hands for balance, have them lift their head and look where they want to go (staring at feet/board leads to falling!), and allow them to transfer weight and pressure to different feet/areas of the feet to see how the board reacts. Soon they begin to get the muscle memory required to slide down the hill heel side and toe side and from there, they can take on turning!

I totally get that once the board starts twirling, its really hard to get it stable again, but you gotta get those eyes off the board, focus on where you want to be (if its straight down the hill then focus 20 or 30 feet in front of you), and keep calm.

The main thing to remember, based on what you describe, is that if the left tip of your board starts pointing downhill, the closet foot (left) has to do something to control it. If the right tip starts a downhill trip, the right foot needs to do something to control that tip and keep it going across the hill. Ex: Sliding down on heels, if left tip starts pointing downhill, then you need to pull up on left toes (pressure on left heel) to get that end of the board pointing back across the hill. Same goes for right tip and right foot.

As long as your weight is centered, 50/50 each foot, then this will work. If you are leaning on one foot, taking weight off the other, then the pressure applied to the unweighted foot will not impact the boards movements since there is no weight to back up the pressure on that toe/heel. Ex. Sliding down on heels, left tip of board starts to point downhill, if you (out of instinct to save yourself) lean away from the downhill foot (left) and start leaning uphill (weight on right foot since left is pointing downhill), then you can't control the board with left foot due to no weight backing up your foot pressure!

All in all, just keep at it! Go out there with one goal, read about how to achieve it, and take baby steps instead of just "generally" trying to turn, or trying to carve. There is a lot going on to get there!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I usually recommend reverse camber boards for absolute beginners looking to buy, and if you were renting, I would have put you on a board shorter than 150 (145 maybe) but shortly after making progress the 150 would be better.


Thank you so much for your response. 

The only reason we went with a longer board was because of my weight. At my ideal weight I was told a 142-145 would be about right. We went with a board that was rated for my weight...even though according to my height I should be on a shorter board. By next season I should be at goal weight and will end up getting a smaller board. Maybe I will try renting a shorter board though and see how it feels. 

I will definatly work on everything you talked about.


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennifer,
It took me *years* to learn to snowboard, and I'm still not 100% sure I can say that I snowboard.

I used to go a few times a year, and each day I would come back so sore that it hurt to get out of my car.

I used to go just because I had friends who went, and I really liked being up in the mountains. It was hard on my body, but I wasn't hard on myself, and I had fun.

Then one day, something clicked. I made it down a green run without falling. I felt like, omg, I can do this. I was so hungry to get up to the mountain and practice. I kept on doing greens until I could take them aggressively.

Then I tried a blue run, and I was sloppy and terrified. I fell all the time again. I got really bruised. But I took more lessons, kept trying, and visited this website for tips and encouragement.

Really, it's physically one of the toughest things I've ever done.

But once you make it down a green, you'll feel amazing. Once you shred a blue run, you'll be zipping around all over the mountain, going up to the peaks, looking at the views. Be patient... it's a long, tough road. But it gets much easier later on once you're dialed in, and once you do, your problem will be an addiction to snow.


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

jennifer said:


> All 3 instructors I worked with thought the equipement was fine. They just told me I was taking longer to progress but was still doing well. I did rent a board for a while on my third day/lesson. It was not any better, and in fact worse in some ways.
> 
> I am not "trying" to lose weight. I am losing weight. I have lost 120 pounds so far. I am feeling great, and would seriously rather eat a bullet than go back to where I was.
> 
> I have done 3 lessons already...and am feeling like until I can master the things that were taught to me at those 3 lessons I am just burning money to have someone stand around and watch me fall. Once I can actually link some turns and make it town a hill (even a small hill) without ending up on my behind or my face I plan on spending some serious cash on private lessons to help me progress.....also to show me how to get on and off an actual ski lift. The big bunny hills just have moving carpets.


Ok so, I'm a lurker on this site, and have read through this whole thread... you mentioned that you go to China Peak, that's where I mainly go! I drive about 3.5 hours, and it's been almost 2 weeks (sad face).. but it makes me want to ask... when you say you do the bunny hills, is that all you have done? 

Knowing how short those hills are, I would have to agree with people on here suggesting you move off of them. Getting off of the lifts, definitely a bit scary when you're learning. But, if you fall.. you fall. Just move out of the way, and it will click. If you feel comfortable slowing yourself down on your heels or toes.. definitely go to the top. Academy is much better for learning than the bunny hills. The top half. The bottom half is completely flat, and I still get stuck every time. 

Getting off the lift at the very top, kind of steep and to the left. Make sure you lean forward, with your board straight. Again, if you fall.. you fall. Chair 6 (to midpoint) is a little easier to get off of. But my favorite learning area of the mountain, is the top of academy, but that's me. 

Once you start to get more comfortable on academy... I would highly recommend going to the other side where lift 7 is. It's all blue runs, but they're really short. I can't remember the name of the one in particular that I like... the outermost one? I can look it up if you're ever interested in knowing, but it's the one that linked turns really clicked for me. The best part about that side, it's less crowded. The runs are short, lift is fast and easy to get off of, and you can tell that a lot of the people there are learning/practicing. 

This was probably a really long response... but I know China Peak, and just want to actually be able to give pointers! If you have questions about runs, I can answer . 

I try to go during the week, especially since now I always work weekends at one of my jobs... But hey, if you ever want to meet up with a beginner/intermediate rider, I love meeting new people


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

I think all the advice has been dished out but I just want to point out that you lost 120lbs within half a year? 

That's inspirational. Good job!


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> ...... Give me a little credit, damn! ......


Yes. You do deserve credits. You did great. Paying your girlfriend's lesson is a very generous endeavor.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ig88 said:


> Yes. You do deserve credits. You did great. Paying your girlfriend's lesson is a very generous endeavor.


it was not generous nor great....it was self preservation


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...


my girlfriend started a similar way..she's been out on the hill about 10 times now, and she's gone from struggling with the bunny hill to just finishing her first blue run this past sunday. she's got bruises on her legs, her knees, her butt, she sprained some ligaments in her shoulder..but she kept kicking. the point is, its really all about how badly you want it. learning to snowboard sucks..it sucks more for some than for others, but it definitely sucks. how badly do you want to learn? what's your motivation? what is it that seems to stop you from progressing? if you've taken 3 lessons and are still struggling with the basics id start to be concerned with who was teaching you.
stick with it, it really is worth it once you get the hang of it..but it is definitely a struggle.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Helmet, butt pads, wrist guards, knee pads. 
Learn how to stop
Then Get the F off the bunny hill.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

jml22 said:


> Helmet, butt pads, wrist guards, knee pads.
> Learn how to stop
> Then Get the F off the bunny hill.


this. my gf progressed exponentially when she started wearing protective gear.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a friend who can't even get up heelside and has to flip over and get up toeside everytime, she also can only heelslide right now so it makes for a very interesting time. It took her 2 times to finally ride the beginner chairlift because she was afraid. I also have friends I've taught to link turns(not carve) in a single day. The learning spectrum is quite wide in my experience.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It took me three hours to get down a 100 yards hill at my resort the first day I learned to snowboard. Now I can spin off 30ft booters. It takes time. It's one of those sports where it all of the sudden clicks. Now don't get me wrong there is progression after that, but the concept comes all of the sudden.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> I have a friend who can't even get up heelside and has to flip over and get up toeside everytime, she also can only heelslide right now so it makes for a very interesting time. It took her 2 times to finally ride the beginner chairlift because she was afraid. I also have friends I've taught to link turns(not carve) in a single day. The learning spectrum is quite wide in my experience.


I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up. Is there a reason why I should not be getting up front side and working on getting up heelside? Just curious.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up. Is there a reason why I should not be getting up front side and working on getting up heelside? Just curious.


Hey Jennifer, part of that is also being on a gentler slope. I had some trouble with it on the BH's in the beginig too. Takes a bit to build the core mscls for that if u aren't in best shape yet. It is easier on a steeper pitch, but seems u r still nervous about that. I wouldnt worry about it, I don't know of any particular reason it would b a problem or interfere, but if it is I'm sure someone will correct me. 

Now the only time I seem to have trouble is if I got too much shit in my camlebak pack along with my water! . Makes me too top heavy. :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up.


Hey Jennifer, can't remember from your previous posts, but are you doing a regular workout routine? It'll be really tough to get the basics down without the strength in the core and legs. Just thinking that may be holding you back... If you could either get to the gym or do these exersizes at home, it should be a good start.

- squats and/or leg press (squats are fine to start with no weight, then you can add weights later, or do jumping squats to increase the explosive force needed to pop off moguls/jumps etc.)
- core exercises: plank, back extensions, crunches, side crunches, etc. there are a million different core exercises so pick a variety and have fun with them
- calf raises: will help on your toeside and also with foot pain from weak foot muscles... Again start with no weight and then move up to dumbells or whatever hand weights you want to use

I'm the first to admit I DON'T do this stuff when I should, and I suffer every season because of it. Strong muscles will be able to do what your brain tells them to do!


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Hey Jennifer, can't remember from your previous posts, but are you doing a regular workout routine? It'll be really tough to get the basics down without the strength in the core and legs. Just thinking that may be holding you back... If you could either get to the gym or do these exersizes at home, it should be a good start.
> 
> - squats and/or leg press (squats are fine to start with no weight, then you can add weights later, or do jumping squats to increase the explosive force needed to pop off moguls/jumps etc.)
> - core exercises: plank, back extensions, crunches, side crunches, etc. there are a million different core exercises so pick a variety and have fun with them
> ...


Yes, I work out 5 days a week, then count snowboarding as day 6. My husband turned our garage into a gym for me. I do a lot of cardio as well as strength training. I have a stationary bike, eliptical, treadmill, weight bench, weights, etc.. I am a lucky girl. I have was doing everything you suggested except the squats....I added those after my first lesson.  I also dusted off my mountain bike this week, working on getting in at least some light biking as soon as I get a new bike rack for the car.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> Yes, I work out 5 days a week, then count snowboarding as day 6. My husband turned our garage into a gym for me. I do a lot of cardio as well as strength training. I have a stationary bike, eliptical, treadmill, weight bench, weights, etc.. I am a lucky girl. I have was doing everything you suggested except the squats....I added those after my first lesson.  I also dusted off my mountain bike this week, working on getting in at least some light biking as soon as I get a new bike rack for the car.


Awesome! Then I think it's only a matter of time before snowboarding clicks for you. Every person has to figure it out at their own pace. I just hope you have enough fun to keep you interested until the "click" happens! :yahoo:

With time you can ride terrain like this, and enjoy the view like this! My GF rides this type of stuff now like it's nothing, and that's after only 3 seasons.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck with everything. If you want some help or someone to ride with for a bit let me know. I'm also in the central coast and I'm looking for a time to go to China Peak. My friend is 30 and she is learning how to snowboard also and is progressing and wants someone to ride with. I also have another friend who is having a hard time getting everything together but is trying to get better. I've been told I'm a pretty good teacher (I seriously don't think I am) but I wouldn't mind hanging around for a little bit and giving pointers if you wouldn't mind. It wouldn't even cost me anything since I got a season pass to mountain high I get free tickets to China Peak.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Today up on Seymour, there were a couple of young guys, one was teaching the other to snowboard. At this point in the day there were 4 or 5 people on Lodge, cycling through the run and the lift (woohooo!) including me and these two. Anyway, it was obviously the guy's first day. He fell partway down the slope and did the dance where he tries to get up, the board slips downhill, he buttplants, tries to get up...

Anyway, even though his friend was not obeying ANY CASI system that I could see -- pretty sure Snowolf's head would have exploded watching them :laugh: -- the beginner guy was getting visibly better over the course of the morning. Not going-down-the-blacks good, but he learned to get up, he learned to get off his heel edge, he started doing some basic turns, etc. By the time I left the mountain (they were still at it) he was no longer a source of comedy, and maybe even no longer a danger to himself and everyone around him.

The point is, you DO learn. You DO get better. You may not recognize it because you're too busy rubbing the sore spots, but chances are that the reason you're still falling is because you're now trying to do things that you weren't able to attempt before.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jennifer said:


> I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up. Is there a reason why I should not be getting up front side and working on getting up heelside? Just curious.


The only reason it was a problem in her case was that she couldn't ride toeside so while she could get up toeside, she would almost always fall while she tried to transition from toeside back to heelside so she could practice her falling leaf. If that isn't an issue for you at this point then it isn't absolutely necessary. Just keep working on it and trying different techniques that may be easier


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

On that subject, when the guy was trying to get up heelside on the slope, I yelled down from the lift that he should dig a small trench with his heelside edge then brace the snowboard in the trench when getting up. This helps a lot, not only to keep the snowboard from slipping downhill, but also gets the snowboard a little lower relative to your body, making it easier to get your body over the board.


----------



## RockSteady (Jan 14, 2013)

If you can run, jump and your not too fat you can snowboard. It's easy but not so easy to the point where your gonna figure it out whether you want to or not. You have to want to learn to snowboard cause you think it's a fun way to exercise. The more you want it the quicker you learn. I desperately wanted to learn fast so I could keep up with my friends. Ended up taking me less than half the day to be linking turns down the steep grooms. Good patient fun attitude is the key...GOOD LUCK and ENJOY, ITS SUPPOSE TO BE FUN


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

RockSteady said:


> If you can run, jump and your not too fat you can snowboard. It's easy but not so easy to the point where your gonna figure it out whether you want to or not. You have to want to learn to snowboard cause you think it's a fun way to exercise. The more you want it the quicker you learn. I desperately wanted to learn fast so I could keep up with my friends. Ended up taking me less than half the day to be linking turns down the steep grooms. Good patient fun attitude is the key...GOOD LUCK and ENJOY, ITS SUPPOSE TO BE FUN


I weigh 215, down from 315!! I'm 52 years old, been a smoker for 41 years! I can't run, jumping is too high impact for my bad knees and ankles! I Never skied, started snowboarding at 50 with arthritis, pernicious anemia, ADD, a bad back & a shitty attitude!! And at least three other members of this forum can attest to the fact that I _CAN_ ride! and I'll go from first chair @ 9 am. to last @ 9:30/10 pm without spending _any_ time in the bar!!! *WTF do you know???* :eusa_clap:

...and snowboarding is the most fun I've had with my clothes on!!! ( It's a _close_ second to anything I've done nekkid!!)


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up. Is there a reason why I should not be getting up front side and working on getting up heelside? Just curious.


My girlfriend REFUSES to figure out how to get up on her heelside, and she is fairly fit and lean. She claims she just can't get it. On the other hand, she is totally down to carve down intermediate trails and skid turns down blacks.

Keep trying, don't give up, and the strength and balance will come.


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

not sure if anyone has thought about this.. but I had a buddy of mine in the same situation last season. we both started at the same time and I progressed 100% faster than him... he took multiple lessons before he realized riding goofy was what was keeping him from getting the hang of it. try switching stance??


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I weigh 215, down from 315!! I'm 52 years old, been a smoker for 41 years! I can't run, jumping is too high impact for my bad knees and ankles! I Never skied, started snowboarding at 50 with arthritis, pernicious anemia, ADD, a bad back & a shitty attitude!! And at least three other members of this forum can attest to the fact that I _CAN_ ride! and I'll go from first chair @ 9 am. to last @ 9:30/10 pm without spending _any_ time in the bar!!! *WTF do you know???* :eusa_clap:
> 
> ...and snowboarding is the most fun I've had with my clothes on!!! ( It's a _close_ second to anything I've done nekkid!!)


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Can't really ad much to what's already been said, just keep at it, it will click sooner or later.


----------



## MelC (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a frozen shoulder on my lead side at the moment so cant push up out of a heelside sit. I have forgotten what a pain toeside launches were. Keep working on the heelside launch. It is really a matter of core strength and balance. Yoga or pilates are probably your best conditioning for off the mountain. It is also a lot easier to get up heelside when you are on a slope so try dropping your legs over the lip when you strap in.


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

I second the Martial Arts suggestion. Today was my first day out and I fell........many times. I fell forward.....I fell backwards......I even manage to twist and fall. I had the similar experience you are describing. I could stand on the board a get great speed on the bunny hill, but when it came time to stop....look out! I feel fine right now, because MA teaches you how to fall, when being thrown (well at least Aikido & Judo). I had people come up and ask if I was ok because it looked horrible. But I was fine.

I am a big supplement person and I learned years ago Shark Cartilage will be your friend. SC increases blood flow to the vascular tissues. Shark Cartilage will take away the bruising and if used regularly you probably will never bruise or if you do it will be small and quick to leave. Make sure it is freeze dried. I have been punched and kicked in the face so many times over the past 24 years in training & competition and only have had 2 to 3 black eyes because of this.

Don't give up. I had the same experience you did and will be out again this week.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, had a good news/bad news kind of day. Went out again. Figured out my problem. My natural instinct is to put weight into my back foot when I get scared or start feeling out of control....which as most of you know only makes things worse. So now I finally SEE the problem. Now I just need to figure out how to turn off that natural instinct and fix the problem. On another bad note....I decided to get stupid drunk before my last few bunny hill runs of the day. Ended up doing an epic fall that included at least 3 tumbles. It would have been funny....had I not sprained my wrist and messed up my entire hand. 
Going back on monday...with wrist guards (and the brace given to me by urgent care for my injured wrist). The helmet was a wise investment. lol At least I can laugh at myself. 
Something really did click today. I can see where the problems are, next step is to fix them. 

Thoughts on stance? I am perfectly comfy where my bindings are set. Feet are about shoulder length apart. Maybe too comfy? Wondering if I set them out just a tad bit farther if it will force me into a more squated stance. Worth a try? 

You guys are so awesome. And for those who have offered to come spend some time at China peak with me, I am always down for company! That is such a huge and generous offer. If you are serious about coming and helping me out for an hour I am more than happy to take you up on the offer, just let me know when. I will by the first round of drinks.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MelC said:


> I have a frozen shoulder on my lead side at the moment so cant push up out of a heelside sit. I have forgotten what a pain toeside launches were. Keep working on the heelside launch. It is really a matter of core strength and balance. Yoga or pilates are probably your best conditioning for off the mountain. It is also a lot easier to get up heelside when you are on a slope so try dropping your legs over the lip when you strap in.


This is all preference. I like toe side launches better.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

jennifer said:


> Thoughts on stance? I am perfectly comfy where my bindings are set. Feet are about shoulder length apart. Maybe too comfy? Wondering if I set them out just a tad bit farther if it will force me into a more squated stance. Worth a try?


I wouldn't mess with you stance too much while still learning as long as it's comfortable. Once you get more comfortable on the hill, then start tweaking things like that having more knowledge of what you are looking to get out of it.


----------



## AssassinMonLV (Jan 15, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...


 There's no need to feel down. I remember when I first started, it was really hard at first but persistence is the key to success. It took me at least 1 season to become relatively good. Also I recommend you to watch people snowboard down the slopes, and mimic their movements. Ride behind them and follow their trail.


----------



## SobeHall (Feb 28, 2011)

It took me 3 full days of riding, 8am to 4pm each day, and then on the 4th day I went out with some friends and told them not to wait up on me, because I had literally been busting my ass for 3 days straight and was nowhere near being capable enough to keep up with them, but on that 4th day, I strapped in, and it happened, S turns, toe to heel, heel to toe, I made it through that day bombing the mountain and fell probably 3 times. I don't know what it was, but before that 4th day, I had thought about quitting, I told myself if it didn't come before the end of that season then there was no reason to keep going. I had only spent about $200 on all of my gear so it didn't hurt the wallet too much. Luckily it just clicked, and I think that's how it is for most people. My wife took a little longer, but she doesn't do anything 'athletic' outside of running ... she's very uncoordinated and clumsy, but rides fine now. It took her almost a full season, before she got it down, because she got hurt once and was pretty discouraged. Finally she stopped being a little biatch and got out there again ... now you can't stop her from going to the hill ...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> I wouldn't mess with you stance too much while still learning as long as it's comfortable. Once you get more comfortable on the hill, then start tweaking things like that having more knowledge of what you are looking to get out of it.


Exactly, if it feels comfortable now, leave it. Just work on bending your knees more. Literally just do a squat while you ride, you can bend your knees quite a lot while boarding, try different levels and see what feels best. You're knees should be at least at a 45/135 degree angle on the inside.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

and please no more getting drunk and boarding, as you found out they do NOT mix well :dizzy: other than that, stick with your stance.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

t21 said:


> and please no more getting drunk and boarding, as you found out they do NOT mix well :dizzy: other than that, stick with your stance.


lol....it REALLY was not intentional. I lost 120 pounds in the last 5 months. My tolerance is NOT what it used to be. I have not really had drinks since I started losing weight. I drank what would normally have just given me a nice buzz...and ended up completely shit faced. I dont plan on doing any drinking again. It does not help with the coordination, and it will only hinder the rest of my weight loss.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish someone was sitting here with me when I read the OP. I think I said out loud that you probably need to get (and keep) your weight forward. What I tell people I see struggling with that is to just keep that front knee bent. Over do it in fact. Then you'll start to see what pressing the edge into the snow really feels like. You'll also start to see what the board is designed to do and that's turn. I think the hardest things for me when I first learned was getting my weight forward and trusting the equipment.

At least now you know the problem and that's a huge thing. Eventually you'll overcome it and then the world will open up.

fwiw, I went out riding after a heavy stint at the bar and had some of the best riding of my life. Granted, I wasn't just learning, but I was having trouble on jumps because of my fear. The nice thing about boozing it up is that its easier to make bad decisions you wouldn't make sober. I didn't come up short on that jump the rest of the season.  but if you're still learning, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## BeachLegoGal (Jan 11, 2013)

*First day snowboarding*

I just had my first-ever snowboarding experience yesterday, at Wintergreen in VA. My husband is a very good skier and he was telling me that it was one of the worst snow conditions he's ever seen..very icy. I feel very discouraged and it may not have anything to do with the ice, maybe I just suck!

I had a one hour private lesson and by the end of the lesson, I still had not strapped in both feet into the bindings. This, coupled with my husband who doesn't know how to snowboard, he was on skis trying to "teach" me for the rest of the day and I'm just so confused.

While sitting on my butt in the middle of the hill, I've heard some instructors tell their class to face the board perpendicular to the slope and face down the mountain, get up off your butt and try to go down that way and try to stop doing a heel side J turn. I heard someone else say always get up from your knees facing up the mountain and do a toe side turn to stop. I don't know what to do!

My issue is whenever I start going down, no matter which way I get up, I try to make my body lean over to the slope of the mountain and when I try to slightly raise my toes to turn and stop, nothing happens, I slide, get scared and default fall on my back, butt, wrists etc. I tried it with varying degrees from toes slightly up to way up and it all ends the same, slipping, me scared of picking up speed, not being able to stop/turn, and just falling on purpose.

In a way I'm glad my husband bought me a snowboard, because if it were a rental, I would just say forget this and give up. My upper body is sore today, with my quads just a little sore, but I'm for sure bruised and banged up. I'm glad I had wrist guards as I'm sure they would have been a lot worse. We are going to Snowshoe, WV this Friday which should be better conditions but my fear is, no matter what the snow conditions, I just can't learn to snowboard. I am new here and I'm not sure the etiquette whether this post should be on this thread or a new one so please forgive me if I'm not doing this correctly.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BeachLegoGal said:


> In a way I'm glad my husband bought me a snowboard, because if it were a rental, I would just say forget this and give up. My upper body is sore today, with my quads just a little sore, but I'm for sure bruised and banged up. I'm glad I had wrist guards as I'm sure they would have been a lot worse. We are going to Snowshoe, WV this Friday which should be better conditions but my fear is, no matter what the snow conditions, I just can't learn to snowboard. I am new here and I'm not sure the etiquette whether this post should be on this thread or a new one so please forgive me if I'm not doing this correctly.


Sounds like a combination of poor conditions, and the typical first day blues (make that black and blues!)... Hopefully next time you head out there's better snow, because that'll make all the difference in the world for somebody trying to learn. Ice/hardpack is not fun to be constantly falling on!

Also, I'm sure he has good intentions but the best thing I did for my GF when she learned was left her alone! She took lessons every few days out, and then she'd just go off on her own and work at her own pace. She felt I was rushing/pushing her when in my eyes I was trying to guide her down the slope the easiest way without any long traverses.

I hope you stick with it and have fun, it does get better!

There's no right or wrong way to stand up. Some (most?) people sit on their buts, stand up on their heel edge, and learn to control that edge first. Others do the same on their toe edge.

If you didn't get much from that lesson it may be worth doing a lesson at another hill. We found large differences in instructors at different hills.

Have fun!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

another vote for having a cocktail or two (or three) 

helps with fear, helps with pain. Highly recommended!!!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> My girlfriend REFUSES to figure out how to get up on her heelside, and she is fairly fit and lean. She claims she just can't get it.




I too have issues getting up heelside. I rarely sit to strap in but when I do I have to flip to toe side. 

I uh, have a feeling it's due to the female weight proportion compared to males and our much lower center of gravity.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

mixie said:


> another vote for having a cocktail or two (or three)
> 
> helps with fear, helps with pain. Highly recommended!!!


lol, I don't recommend it for a beginner. just want to be clear about that.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

mixie said:


> another vote for having a cocktail or two (or three)
> 
> helps with fear, helps with pain. Highly recommended!!!


Grey Goose helped me conquer my fear of the steeps. Thanks Grey Goose or Geese ...lol


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BeachLegoGal said:


> I just had my first-ever snowboarding experience yesterday, at Wintergreen in VA. My husband is a very good skier and he was telling me that it was one of the worst snow conditions he's ever seen..very icy. I feel very discouraged and it may not have anything to do with the ice, maybe I just suck!


Doesn't matter how good you get, icy conditions will always suck.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

^^^truth

Sometimes it also depends on the board design. My park board is good enough in icy conditions. My all mountain board is terrible in icy conditions.

learning in softer snow conditions is way better. the board does what you tell it to (with body positioning, talking to it never helps ) and crashing doesn't hurt...as bad.

-joel


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

A few words of encouragement to fellow newbie boarders.... If you truly want to learn please do not give up! I started boarding two years ago face planted hard and broke my tailbone on one of my first times out all in the same day. Determined to learn I stuck it out 3 different boards and two years later this last weekend was my fifth time out on my newest board (NS Infinity) and it finally clicked! It's the best feeling in the world!! I never tried lessons as my husband is a great teacher and has great patience as long as I was willing to try and have fun with it. So please please please understand it takes time and many people have said it just clicks one day and they are so very right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

NSI said:


> A few words of encouragement to fellow newbie boarders.... If you truly want to learn please do not give up! I started boarding two years ago face planted hard and broke my tailbone on one of my first times out all in the same day. Determined to learn I stuck it out 3 different boards and two years later this last weekend was my fifth time out on my newest board (NS Infinity) and it finally clicked! It's the best feeling in the world!! I never tried lessons as my husband is a great teacher and has great patience as long as I was willing to try and have fun with it. So please please please understand it takes time and many people have said it just clicks one day and they are so very right!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Three boards and two years later?
Fantastic Husband, sure.
Fantastic teacher... Suspect :icon_scratch:


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

Well a lot of it had to do to the fact that I was a little scared to push myself after my falls and the fact that two years meaning maybe only like 12 times out due to work and lack of snow where we live. Also finding a board was a bit of a challenge as I'm short and tiny and not very muscular to toss a board around plus I found that a camber alone board for me made it harder. We did a lot of research and it definitely paid off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ig88 (Jan 3, 2012)

mixie said:


> *I too have issues getting up heelside*. I rarely sit to strap in but when I do I have to flip to toe side.
> 
> I uh, have a feeling it's due to the female weight proportion compared to males and our much lower center of gravity.


This may seem a pretty dumb question but I really want to appreciate the problem after a few people already mentioned it in this thread. Are you saying that after you rise up from sitting down (maybe doing your bindings), you would prefer to start riding with your back facing down hill as your initial posture?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...


Super late to the thread and I haven't read any of the comments but I can tell you that I had a moment where I was just over this whole snowboarding thing. I'd been to the resort a few times, taken a lesson, practiced at home a lot on local sledding hills and then tried the resort again and fell my way down the green (later found out it was technically a blue but still..) so I sat on a snowpile sulking and wanting to quit as I watched everyone else do it with ease.

Then I looked down at my newly purchased board, bindings and boots and decided I wasn't going to give up. I was already invested in this and that was a turning point for me.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

NSI said:


> Well a lot of it had to do to the fact that I was a little scared to push myself after my falls and the fact that two years meaning maybe only like 12 times out due to work and lack of snow where we live. Also finding a board was a bit of a challenge as I'm short and tiny and not very muscular to toss a board around plus I found that a camber alone board for me made it harder. We did a lot of research and it definitely paid off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


Right on!

It's a fun sport, I hope to do into my golden years! I can't believe theres so many people here in Denver who don't do it..


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

jennifer said:


> I cant get up heelside. I have to flip over to front side to get up as well. I think for me part of it is that I still have some weight to lose, I dont yet have the strength to get my weight over the board and get myself up. Is there a reason why I should not be getting up front side and working on getting up heelside? Just curious.


psh, I've been riding for a few years now and I still flip to get up toeside but can ride anything Michigan has to offer (Mt Bohemia cliffs excluded). Thankfully I strap in standing up.


It's about flexibility I think...that and I'm country big.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is a little tidbit to help you deal with your new body after losing so much weight. I went from 220lbs. post ACL reconstruction to 175lbs.ll

Since you are having trouble with catching edges, it sounds like you are reluctant to actually put your board onto an edge while you are progressing down the hill or across it. I'm sure your muscles aren't used to the new pressures you are exerting and you just aren't using the right muscles.

I'm no instructor, but after a long time away from my board, I usually put the boots on, then strap into my bindings and board in my bedroom with my bed behind me in case I fall backwards, and start to do some squats with weights and practice putting the board on each edge while in a pretty athletic stance. This is just a suggestion, but it should help you get used to using the muscles a bit more than you are used to. Try doing this for ten minutes a day for a few days the first week, then 20 minutes a day and so on.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for the continued replies and suggestions. 

When we went up last weekend a few things did click for me. I did not helicopter spin once. Everytime I started to feel the board slip like it was going to happen I took a second to force myself to take the weight off my back foot and on to the front, stopped the problem immediatly. I also didn't catch any edges. I did still fall....a lot. 

I was very thankfull that I was wise enough to get a helmet. It was the first day I used it. One fall was pretty nasty. Helmet took a beating. Even with the helmet on I was dizzy for a moment and had a headache most of the day. Seriously.....if any new people are reading this, invest in a helmet. 

At the end of the day I was tired and my body really hurt. I was not really feeling it. But I stupidly decided that I was going to make one more attempt. Fell and almost busted my arm. I realized half way down that it was a stupid idea. Now I know that if I am just not feeling it or my body is telling me to stop that it is ok to just call it a day...better that then hurting myself. 

I am working on speed control. That is where my concern is at the moment. I still feel like I dont have my speed under control, and that I can not stop when I want to. 

Not sure if we will be heading up to the resort this weekend or not. We are headed to Tahoe next weekend, will be spending at some time at Sierra (our season passes here get us 10 free days at Sierra) My husband and doctor both think taking a break this weekend would be a good idea. But I am eager to get back up there and keep working on it. We will see.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Keep at it. You will get there!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jennifer said:


> ... I stupidly decided that I was going to make one more attempt. Fell and almost busted my arm. I realized half way down that it was a stupid idea.


Ahhh yes,.. The Infamous "One Last Run!!!". In the future, You'll want to quit as *soon* as that thought enters your head. You haven't been around here long enough probably to have read this, but that is big time Hoo Doo superstition!! 

Both of my first two rides ended with that phrase and a painful injury immediately followed!!!!  I avoid thinking or saying that like the plague now!!! I even bitched out a liftie for hexing me with that for last chair once! :laugh::RantExplode:

Glad you got rid of the spins, hang in there, the rest should come soon!


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

One thing that really helped me starting out was not panicking...often you have more time than you think to make little adjustments. Sounds like you started to feel that when you were able to consciously shift your weight to your front foot to stop the spinning. 
You will get there. You are so determined to get it that as long as you hold on to that determination, you most certainly will get it.


----------



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

jennifer said:


> I went up the resort for the 4th time today. I did 3 lessons, then today got my season pass...because it was a special deal and I only had to pay $65.
> 
> I have had high hopes. I keep reading about people who took one lesson or no lessons and were carving down the mountain by day 2. This is not me.
> 
> ...


I was getting frustrated until I realized that what I was doing to learn was wrong...I kept trying to go down a bunny hill, turn and stop. This is what was recommended by the instructor I took a lesson with. I am a total newbie but I am a seasoned educator and I know how to tell when someone (including myself) is not learning and just wasting time. 

This is my recommendation...go to a beginner slope (one step above bunny hill). Strap your front foot in. Leave your back binding open so you can put your foot in and quickly take it out when needed. Position your board parallel to the slope. Step into the back binding and keep going down the hill sideway, making sure your weight is balanced between both legs. This I think is called a hillside slide. Put more pressure on the edge to slow down, less to speed up but stay parallel to the hill. If you get nervous or tired and want to rest, take your foot out of the back binding (quickly!) and put it on the ground as an anchor. Since you don't have your foot strapped, you will be able to stop the process without falling. You don't want to practice falling but rather controlling the board. Once you are comfortable going sideways experiment with gently steering the board to each side. You do this by twisting either end of the board downhill. (I've hear talk about shifting weight from foot to foot but this is too abstract you use as a guideline)

This could be totally wrong but it worked for me last night when I finally had a eureka moment: it is the motion of pressing on the gas pedal on the side you want to go down while doing the opposite movement with the other foot. These movements are very subtle but will allow you to get the feel for the mechanics of what makes the board go and where. At this point the objective will be to keep going between letting the board go down a little and bring it right back to the parallel slide, traveling from side to side. I think that the key to be successful is to keep doing this exercise over an over again until one no longer needs to stop. The next step would be to strap in and work on the toe side slide doing the same mechanics...this is where I am now after 6 sessions full of frustration, falling on my behind and not getting any better. I think it is crazy to just keep going down the hill crossing fingers and hoping to learn without learning the basic mechanics and practicing how to control the board, which is what I was doing up until the last night.

I am slowly falling in love with snowboarding and looking forward to carving down the mountain but I really enjoy the sensation of going down the mountain even if I doing it very slowly right now. I am having a time of my life during the time of the year when I usually just keep waiting for the snow to melt so I can go windsurfing and Stan Up Paddling.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm Baaaaaaack. lol 

Thank you all so much for the advice. A few things have happened since I updated you, so I figured I would check in on this thread. 

I went to Sierra at Tahoe for my anniversary in Feb. Attempted the bunny hill there, and things were no better. I just sucked it up. Then I punched a guy in the mouth in the parking lot. He bled a lot, and he deserved it. Of course I then had to listen to my husband lecture me the whole way back to the condo about how I should not punch drunk assholes in parking lots and how I could be banned from the resort. Honestly.....punching the guy was the most fun I had all day. 

Then today my husband convinced me to head up to the hill with him. It has been snowing this week and there was a foot of fresh powder he was wanting to go play in. So I went. There was a school trip and they had taken over the bunny hill. So we decided to just head up to my first ever actual run. I fell....a lot at first. Then suddenly something just clicked! I actually felt in control, I stopped myself at one point without falling down, I was linking turns. I don't know if it was just easier in fresh snow, or if I just needed to get the hell off the bunny hill...but whatever it was I am thankful. I finally felt like I might actually be able to do this. 

Of course during the course of this wonderful day I had a nasty fall. My upper body stopped tumbling and the lower body and board did not. So my lower back feels like crap. But....we are going back on saturday. Hopefully today was the begining of great things and not just a fluke.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cool! You learn and achieve more when pushed, taking the trip up the lift was what you needed, glad your coming along just fine and I hope you're leaving hubby in the dust next season...


----------



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

Things clicked for me too and I think switching from bunny hill to a longer green run was critical. I kept struggling and eventually I got into a situation when it was to either run into some trees or attempt to turn on the spot. I went for it and all of sudden experienced being in control of the board and not the opposite. I can't get enough of it now and feels great:yahoo:




jennifer said:


> I'm Baaaaaaack. lol
> 
> Thank you all so much for the advice. A few things have happened since I updated you, so I figured I would check in on this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a newbie and I think I'm at a similar point in my progress. I've gotten off the bunny slope and been down the green run at my local mountain a few times, but I'm still getting the hang of it with linking turns. I feel like I want to be in control all the time and have to go really slow in order to feel safe enough to even *try* to link the turns. I often bail and do a falling leaf which is getting lame.

I think it just takes some balls to allow oneself to step more on the front foot and lean forward... and especially that little delay when you're waiting for the board to point down (after a turn) so that you can then start turning the other way... during that time it seems to want to go fast as hell! Makes me not want to step on that front foot much anymore lol...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to all who have conqured the bunny hill. I spent waaaay tooooo much time on the bunny hill wanting control. The phase ur in now is just getting the body used to basic movements...but challenge your self ocassionally with doing a steeper black run...it will make you exaggerate your moves and will give you a different mental perspective...like after negotiating a black run, you will discover a green/blue run will suddendly look much easier. Then after you get your legs doing green and blue runs...start mobbing around with a crew that is better/faster and try to keep up with them...And try to keep from falling no matter what when mobbing around....you will suprise yourself at what you can do.


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

I ended up spending first 5 days on the bunny hill until I felt comfortable: I could link turns and traverse with easy. That was my first day of actually having a real fun time snowboarding. A feeling of control is awesome.

That said an easy green is so much better than the darn bunny hill. Grabbing and holding an edge on the slope is much easier and feels much safer.

I only wish I had bought a shorter board mine is too long for me. Le sigh.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> Then I punched a guy in the mouth in the parking lot.


Regular or switch?


----------



## kungfulu (Jan 4, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Regular or switch?


:eusa_clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> Regular or switch?


lol. I punched him with my right hand. I almost kneed him in the crotch too...if I had it would have been with my right knee, because that is my power leg. 

I am guessing he will not be starting shit with any more girls for a while, and I think he might have uttered the words "snowboard barbie" for the last time. Honestly he started it, and he put his hands on me first.


----------



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

jennifer said:


> lol. I punched him with my right hand. I almost kneed him in the crotch too...if I had it would have been with my right knee, because that is my power leg.
> 
> I am guessing he will not be starting shit with any more girls for a while, and I think he might have uttered the words "snowboard barbie" for the last time. Honestly he started it, and he put his hands on me first.


How were you at any risk of being banned from the mountain then? :huh:
Down with modern culture, imho.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

Olex said:


> How were you at any risk of being banned from the mountain then? :huh:
> Down with modern culture, imho.


He grabbed my shoulders and shoved me, my husband felt that I did not need to punch him the way I did. He also felt that I let the arguement get out of hand and I could have just ignored the guy. He might have been right....but it was still fun to watch the dudes friends laugh and point at him as I walked away.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

jennifer said:


> He grabbed my shoulders and shoved me, my husband felt that I did not need to punch him the way I did. He also felt that I let the arguement get out of hand and I could have just ignored the guy. He might have been right....but it was still fun to watch the dudes friends laugh and point at him as I walked away.


It's obvious that you had a lot of suppressed aggression because of the frustration that was building up from the failed attempts at riding with steeze. You then unleashed them on some unsuspecting victim who was just trying to point out that you had some toilet paper stuck to your boot.....or he was a dick that deserved that and more. Keep riding...


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

this girlpower thing is getting out of hand. :::zips up flame suit:::


i keed, i keed!


Like BoardWalk says:



BoardWalk said:


> Keep riding...


^+1


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

FireStarter451 said:


> this girlpower thing is getting out of hand. :::zips up flame suit:::


Jennifer, welcome back! Where were you when the Epic Yoga Pants Thread broke out? :laugh:

Great to hear things clicked for you. Keep riding, keep progressing!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

jennifer said:


> He grabbed my shoulders and shoved me, my husband felt that I did not need to punch him the way I did. He also felt that I let the arguement get out of hand and I could have just ignored the guy. He might have been right....but it was still fun to watch the dudes friends laugh and point at him as I walked away.


Who grabbed and shoved you, your husband or the dude? Someone mouths off to my wife and lays a finger on her, he's visiting the hospital for sure.


----------



## jennifer (Dec 18, 2012)

trapper said:


> Who grabbed and shoved you, your husband or the dude? Someone mouths off to my wife and lays a finger on her, he's visiting the hospital for sure.


The guy in the parking lot. That is when I punched him. His mouth was bleeding before my husband even knew what had happened. Then he was on the ground with all his friends laughing at him. My husband did not realize until it was all over that the guy had touched me first. 

Yoga pants??? Now I am going to have to search the forum! lol


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Bruuuutalll. Everyone seems to be a lot more chill here in Canadaland but I'll think twice before making kissy faces at the cute lifties


----------

